# How rare is this interior color?



## Sidewayzracer (Oct 30, 2007)

Just wondering before I go and check out the car and possibly buy it.


----------



## aTTenzione (Aug 18, 2009)

as far as i know not very uncommon


----------



## Sidewayzracer (Oct 30, 2007)

Realy? i figured it would be fairly rare as its one of the only times ive seen this color layout, usually see the regular black interior.


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Blue on blue is quite rare and is not to everyones taste.
There are a few examples here in the UK.
Steve


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Common on the early denim blue tts 2000-2001.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

certainly not rare, but no common.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

this:



Neb said:


> certainly not rare, but not common.


IMO this is the best interior/exterior color combo. Ocean Blue w/ Vanilla interior.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

^ that's uncommon. Blue interiors are pretty common in early models in denim blue, silver, and even navy ext colors.


----------



## mineTT (Sep 11, 2011)

Almost bought one out of Dallas Texas not to long ago. Then came across a roadster with about the same miles for a few thousand less.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

I saw a Dolomite (dark gray metallic) 3.2 with a blue interior and nearly **** myself it looked so good. FYI, the later year blue interiors seemed to tone it down, but maybe that was just the pics I saw...


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

I found a blue on blue car before I bought mine. I didn't care much for the look of it. So glad I held out and came across dark blue with tan. The local dealer says its rare. First time I saw the interior I had to get this car.


----------



## tt32dsg (Aug 14, 2008)

*Blue on blue*

My 2004 3.2 tones down the combo with blue seats and door panels, but has black dash/trim/carpets. Not so overwhelming.

Vanilla is still the BEST.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Aviator Grey/Denim blue FTW


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Aviator Grey/Denim blue FTW


but with pink wheels....FTL... ;-)


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Lol


----------



## 1.8Tbug (Jun 17, 2008)

not gonna lie ive never seen a red interior in a tt i know they exist ive just never seen one in person 

but im happy with mine lake silve coupe with baseball interior swap :heart::heart::heart:


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

2002 ALMS 225TT


----------



## 1.8Tbug (Jun 17, 2008)

l88m22vette said:


> 2002 ALMS 225TT



i hate you so much 

congrats on that if thats your that is so badass looking maybe ill pick one of those interiors up to if i run by one


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Not mine, I have gray, but I'm going to _finally_ mod my interior, I just need to buy some gauges


----------

